# 3 kool things!



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2002)

1. My buddy just got his certification as an instructor (Kru) in Muay Thai last Sunday and it was pretty intense!  I was unable to attend but I watched the tape and it looked like fun!  My buddy had blood all down his chest but he did really well.

2. I'm going for my first shorts certification next Thursday! woohoo I'm pretty excited.  I've been training for it and it's pretty draining.. the main part of the test is 2 three minute rounds were I have to kick the pads 50 times and knee them 25 times in each round...while the holders kick me in the legs and torso. FUN!

3. I'm going to train in Thailand!  Next January I'm going to Thailand with several members of the Thai boxing club I belong to.  We will be staying a month and part of that time will be at a Fairtex Muay Thai training camp.  I better be in great shape before I go... the very first thing you do at 7 am before even eating is a 16 km run, and thats the warm up!

3 kool things!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2002)

That's great! We'll be looking forward to hearing about it when you get back!


----------



## bscastro (Apr 24, 2002)

Have a good time and good luck. Can't wait to hear about it.

Bryan


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2002)

Ya I'm pretty excited...only problem is, January is pretty far away. Hope you guys can wait that long to hear about it!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 24, 2002)

Cool things indeed!

First off, congrats to your friend on his Instructorship. I just found out that three of my instructors will be taking their test the first weekend in may when Ajarn Chai is here. It's always fun to watch other people get beat on...

Good luck on your level 1 test. It's a fun one. Here, my instructors recently decided that they didn't want people to be unprepared for it, so they started doing "mock tests" every 3-6 months or so. The rules say they can't hit back, but I have yet to see that one stick.

Man, now I'm jealous. I wonder if I could talk the wife into letting me com with you guys...


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 13, 2002)

Welp!!  I just bought my plane ticket to Thai land so it's a definite event!!  I'm so excited, my buddies at the Thai boxing Academy have the whole month planned out.  We will be training one week at the Fairtex training camp and one week at a training camp on some small island off the coast.  The rest of the time will be spent going to beaches and parties and sight seeing.  This will be a mojor trip for me, I've only been out North America once when I was a child.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jun 3, 2002)

running....bleh....


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *1. My buddy just got his certification as an instructor (Kru) in Muay Thai last Sunday and it was pretty intense!  I was unable to attend but I watched the tape and it looked like fun!  My buddy had blood all down his chest but he did really well.
> 
> ...



thats excellent mate, im probably heading to thailand too within next 6 months, i thoroughly look forward to it all, and learn from the creators


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, why dont you go down around the end of December ?  I'll be going down December 25th and start training at the fairtex camp around Dec. 30th I think.  It would be great to meet you if you went to train at that time.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Bagatha (Jun 20, 2002)

Definatley very cool Mr. Mavis!! I just started Muay Thai myslef, had my second class last night. It is certainley very different from TKD. Have to get used to all those elbows!! lol. pretty intense but lots of fun so far.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 20, 2002)

Stick with it, if you do it really changes you as a martial artist.  I'm still having a blast almost a year and half after joining.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Well, why dont you go down around the end of December ?  I'll be going down December 25th and start training at the fairtex camp around Dec. 30th I think.  It would be great to meet you if you went to train at that time.
> 
> ...



It would indeed be good to meet you mate. Id have to say you are an embassador of some sorts, practicing a few arts and respecting all.
Ill see how the saving goes. Im also changing careers at the moment, im a draftsperson at the moment, im studying to become a personal trainer and into the fitness industry.
Ill keep in contact though, see if i can make it. thanks for the invite.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 20, 2002)

Great, good luck on your career.  I hope everything works out for you and you can make it around that time.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

